# Logowanie jako root do Xow

## d0b

witam

wiem że nie należy się logowac do Xow jako root i jest to wyłączone ale może ktoś mi powiedzieć jak to odblokować ??

pozdro

----------

## manwe_

A niby gdzie to masz zablokowane? Logujesz się jako root i zwyczajnie startx .

----------

## tokoloshe

_manwe: przeczytaj ze dwa razy i zastanow sie chwile zanim odpowiesz.

d0b: moze to byc zablokowane przez gdm. Chyba mozna to graficznie gdzies wlaczyc (gdmsetup), albo zgodnie z tym:

 *Quote:*   

> To configure GDM to allow root login, the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file needs to be modified. The reason you modify this file instead of the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file is the the latter can be changed during an update, and in later versions of GDM, the gdm.conf-custom file has been provided for user overrides of settings. Any changes in the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file will take precedence. Under the [security] section, add the following entry:
> 
> AllowRoot=true

 

Obstawiam, ze dla kdm trzeba by tez odszukac.

----------

## kicus

cat /root/.xinitrc

```

#exec startkde

exec startx

```

logujesz sie jako root i startx, jesli o to Ci chodzi

----------

## Arfrever

Odnośnie KDM:

W pliku "/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc" ustawić:

```
AllowRootLogin=true
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

 *tokoloshe wrote:*   

> _manwe: przeczytaj ze dwa razy i zastanow sie chwile zanim odpowiesz.

 

Ale ja bardzo dobrze wiedziałem, że pisał o kdm|gdm|xdm|slim, tylko że tego nie sprecyzował. Moja odpowiedź była prowokacją do postu z lepszym opisem "problemu".

----------

## tokoloshe

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

>  *tokoloshe wrote:*   _manwe: przeczytaj ze dwa razy i zastanow sie chwile zanim odpowiesz. 
> 
> Ale ja bardzo dobrze wiedziałem, że pisał o kdm|gdm|xdm|slim, tylko że tego nie sprecyzował. Moja odpowiedź była prowokacją do postu z lepszym opisem "problemu".

 

Prowokacje to moze zostaw naszemu rzadowi  :Wink:  z tego forum ludzie sie maja uczyc  :Smile:  A Twoja odpowiedz, dla przyszlych przeszukujacych, bylaby srednio pomocna - napisales tylko o odpaleniu Xow z konsoli, wiedzac ze problem dotyczy czego innego - oczywista oczywistosc.

----------

## manwe_

 *tokoloshe wrote:*   

> z tego forum ludzie sie maja uczyc 

 

Niech się uczy - poprawnego zadawania pytań, gdzie problem się opisuje dokładnie [a nie pokroju "wyskakuje mi błąd"]. Poza tym wystarczyło zapytać google o "kdm|gdm root login" i odpowiedź też by miał.

----------

## tokoloshe

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Niech się uczy - poprawnego zadawania pytań, gdzie problem się opisuje dokładnie [a nie pokroju "wyskakuje mi błąd"]. Poza tym wystarczyło zapytać google o "kdm|gdm root login" i odpowiedź też by miał.

 

Dwie rzeczy  :Smile:  i na tym koncze dyskusje, bo sie zrobil offtopic  :Wink: 

1. trzeba wiedziec o gdm/kdm

2. im szybciej sie rozwiaze problem, tym lepiej z forum sie korzysta. Opowiedzi w stylu: bylo; szukaj; www.google.com nikomu nie pomagaja. Lepiej w ogole nie odpowiadac.

----------

## Arfrever

Zamykam wątek.

----------

